# We like the new hammock mom!



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I _think_ their new standard/tube hammock combo might be a big hit..... Or you know, it could just be my imagination 

From top to bottom - Cinder, Lily and Maddie


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hammock Pile!

I like how it goes from neutral face on the top to big rattie grin on the bottom...


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

Awww that is sooooooo cute!! i'm glad they like their new hammock!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha, too cute!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Do they leaving many droppings in their hammocks..?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My two boys have never left any droppings in their hammock


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats sweet. They look so cozy.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

from the pic it looks like they are only in a tube. beautiful pic of the babes though. i like the facial expression increase too! :lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Totem rats! I love it!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Awh, they look quite cozy all piled on top of each other, haha. =D


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Made me giggle like MAD! hehehe


----------



## Smmitch (Jul 1, 2008)

omg that is positively adorable!. I almost want two more rats!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Smmitch said:


> omg that is positively adorable!. I almost want two more rats!


You mean you only have one!
Oh dear! Get it a friend, lol.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Rat Stack!


----------

